# Pacemaker check



## krisfelty (Apr 27, 2010)

Question: Can a PA who asked that a patient come in for a pacemaker check bill for an E/M service when there was no real HPI, ROS and the Exam was only constitutional and psychiatric. MDM was " normal dual-chamber device function, battery is "aging", will recheck in 3 months?? He billed a 99213.

Thank you, 

Kris Felty, CPC


----------



## daniel (May 2, 2010)

In this case, looks like the P.A should just billed for the pacemaker check.

Daniel


----------

